# All That Twist > Image Corner >  The biggest Laptop in the world

## RAHEN

the biggest laptop...let me show ya

----------


## loves intellegence

awwww...

keys kitne bare hoge...very very weird...

----------


## friendlygal786

hehehe...looks funny

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz...stupid :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## aragon

laptop for jinns :P nice post

----------


## RAHEN

hehehe..thanks 4 liking.

----------


## ahssas

*bohut hee bara lag raha hai .. nice sharing ..*

----------


## RAHEN

i wonder kis ne yeh banaya...

----------


## Hunter_69

lol...i thnk kuch ziada hi bara hai ... hahaha ... khair nice onee ... thnx foee sharinn

----------


## Shikari

lolz...it works or not..or its just a funny pic i guess..lol..can i take  it for testing.. :Big Grin: ..TFS rahen

----------


## RAHEN

sure take it for testing shikari... :Stick Out Tongue: 

thanks hunter and shikari...

----------

